# Montgomery, AL, Sable male, eye problem



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

This handsome fellow is at the Montgomery Humane Society in Montgomery, AL. They think he's about 4 yrs old. Came in with a bunch of dogs from a cruelty case. Luckily for him he is HW neg. The female didn't fare so well.







They think the problem with his eye is entropia (lower eyelids rubbing the eye). They are trying to get him on the schedule to be neutered. They use the spay/neuter clinic so I don't know if they can/will fix the eye while he's under or not. If anyone can take him I'll pull him. The fee is $90 or $95 I forget which, includes shots, neuter, HW test and rabies. They have an official behaviorist over there now, and this guy passed. Don't know what their criteria are, or if he's tested around cats. He's sweet and a little underweight. If I take him I'll have to board him but I hate to let him go. They don't quite get the concept that rescues will take less than perfect animals, they won't release any dog that is HW +, but I'm still trying to talk to them about that. Say a prayer for the female, she's on her way to the bridge.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

do you have any pics of this guy?


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Ask and you shall receive! lol


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Kind of blurry, must be something in the resizing that does that or else photo bucket doesn't like me.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

So sorry for the female


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Yeah she was really frightened and HW +, double whammy. Not sure why they think a cruelty case dog would be not w/o issues. Those are the kind that deserve an extra chance.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Bump for George.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Montgomery, AL, Sable male, WOW gorgeous*

He's just gorgeous.

If the problem is the turned in eyelashes, I've known dogs to have the surgery. It's fairly minor and not only did the dogs do fine, but by 6 months later you couldn't tell there was ever a problem.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Montgomery, AL, Sable male, WOW gorgeous*

What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Montgomery, AL, Sable male, WOW gorgeous*

One of my fosters had the surgery and it was easy. One vet tried to charge me $1500, I ended up doing it for around $300. It would save funds if it could be done together with the neuter.


----------



## dchamness (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Montgomery, AL, Sable male, WOW gorgeous*

Dawn ... if we could arrange transport I could take him. I work at a vet clinic and entropion is no big deal. I'd hate to see this gorgeous boy put down...and I do LOVE the sables. However I am in Oklahoma!!


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Montgomery, AL, Sable male, WOW gorgeous*

I work at a vet clinic too and I'm not worried about the eye thing, but if you can take him, we might can figure out a way to get him there. If they would let me get him neutered at our clinic they could do the eye at the same time. I don't know if the docs at the spay/neuter clinic do those kind of things or not. They just won't let him out the door w/o being neutered. He's a sweet thing. I heard they name all the big dogs George! lol I'd change that name to something more regal.


----------



## dchamness (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Montgomery, AL, Sable male, WOW gorgeous*

My first last and only sable was named Falco. He was my show dog. Lost him back in 92. What are the prices through your clinic? I could get him done for about 50.00 here...the eye, close to the same. Thanks Dawn



TTYS ...Dawn (how weird is that?)


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Montgomery, AL, Sable male, WOW gorgeous*

Just shows you have a good name. lol I don't know what they would charge me for the eye but $50 sounds cheap. Let me see what his status is because the shelter will send him to the s/n clinic for neuter and like I said I don't know if that vet will do the eye or not. They want either $90 or 95 rescue fee which includes shots and neuter. Email me your info and I'll let you know what I find out. [email protected]


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Montgomery, AL, Sable male, WOW gorgeous*

I sent you a pm


----------

